# IBS and elevated lipase/ALT blood test?



## 17825

I just recently had a blood test when I went to the doctor after I threw out my back during a nasty bout of the stomach flu. I have been on Cipro for the past month or so for a pesky case of prostatitis too. My lipase came back 74 (normal is 0-50) and my ALT came back 87 (normal 0-50). I've had fluctuating ALT my whole life (presumably from all the medications I've had to take) but am now wondering if IBS has something to do with those levels as well. Perhaps the Cipro is irritating my IBS? I appreciate any help and/or advice regarding this. Just for age clarification I'm 26.


----------



## 17176

hi and welcome


----------



## Nikki

Im sorry, but i have NO idea what lipase and ALT are?I don't know what Cipro is either?!Maybe posting this on the main forum might get more of a response.Nikki


----------



## 15395

I just had blood work done too, and my ALT came back slightly high as well... normal range is 0-40 on mine, and i came back as 46. doc didn't seem too concerned though, but has forwarded to specialist....interesting....


----------



## 19027

I recently found out what ALT & AST numbers were and I think have some insight into your questions. The ALT & AST numbers will tell doctors if there is something going on with your liver. Either that it's not working properly (which would be in the upper hundreds or even thousands) or that something is somewhat toxic, such as a medication. Your IBS is not what is causing the increase in your numbers, but rather most likely something you are taking for the IBS. Cipro is an antibiotic and therefore could very well increase your numbers.I'll give you a short summary of my experience with these numbers (which is still an issue to this day): I have been taking 6-MP for about 4 months now and have had to have blood tests every week to make sure that my liver still works properly. But, two weeks ago I had two days of violent vomitting and after taking my blood and running a bunch of tests, my GI doc decided that he wanted to make sure my liver was okay. My initial ALT was 295 and AST was 88. Three days later then went to (respectively) 421 & 182. One week later they began to drop to 175 & 47. I am waiting for my next numbers but what my GI doc said is that the jump in my numbers is a "red flag" that something is going on with my liver. He is not sure whether or not it was food poisoning or if the 6-MP is not a good drug for me. We are continuing the 6-MP in the meantime while watching my numbers.So, like I said, the actual numbers don't matter as much as the fact that they might be increasing. That should be something that you should talk to a professional about. Your numbers (in reality) are still pretty low. But if they are increasing, then you need to look into that.FYI: You numbers can change just by drinking alcohol one night or by eating/drinking/taking meds. Just keep that in mind. Hope this helps!


----------

